# Raw Meat Bones



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

I have never fed any of my dogs raw bones through fear of them choking and a lack of confidence however I have heard that they are great for their teeth. What kind of bones would you suggest. A friend told me to give Skye one of the raw chicken wings that I just bought from the supermarket. Are these safe and how would I feed him it? Do I just give him the full wing straight from the packet or do I take all of the meat off and just give him the bone. Sorry if I sound stupid asking these questions x picture for tax


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My vet told me not to feed bones, raw or cooked. He's had dogs break teeth on chicken wings. Even raw bones can leave sharp fragments. 

Do not feed neck often - the thyroid gland (thyroid hormone) is difficult to remove, rarely completely removed and ingesting too many necks leads to hypothyroidism.






Raw Diets and Hyperthyroidism in Dogs | PetMD


Hyperthyroidism is extremely rare in dogs. It is typically associated with aggressive thyroid tumors that produce large amounts of thyroid hormone. The only other known cause is the ingestion of thyroid hormone from other sources. In each of the last three years, a research study has documented...



www.petmd.com


----------



## Sole0102 (Nov 23, 2020)

Skylar said:


> My vet told me not to feed bones, raw or cooked. He's had dogs break teeth on chicken wings. Even raw bones can leave sharp fragments.
> 
> Do not feed neck often - the thyroid gland (thyroid hormone) is difficult to remove, rarely completely removed and ingesting too many necks leads to hypothyroidism.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice, I will stay away from bones x


----------



## BennieJets (Oct 10, 2021)

I think the advice should vary dog to dog. And bones vary, too. My dog isn't a power chewer by any stretch of the imagination. Even her stuffed toys are intact. So I personally feel fine about offering raw bones. I don't at all feel comfortable with the ones that are fully ingested, like chicken wings or necks. Those freak me out and I'd be scared of choking. But something like a rib bone? I offer a couple of times a month. Bennie doesn't even always take me up on the offer, doesn't go crazy for them, and definitely doesn't give me the impression that she'd gnaw so hard her teeth would be compromised. Her daily chew of choice is yak cheese.

There was a thread someone else started about this a while back, you could search it and read it. Seems to be very split opinion here on PF regarding bones. I wonder when bones are the cause of broken teeth, what was the history of the dog anyhow? Were they more prone to gnawing on other things that weren't good for teeth? Context of life in general is something I'm practicing more curiosity with.


----------



## PoodlesinMass (10 mo ago)

As a raw feeder I have had not have issues with chicken nor pork bones in the 15 years I have been feeding raw. I am not saying it doesn't happen but dogs have breathed in kibble too and ended up with Aspiration pneumonia and vets tell clients to slow down the eating not stop feeding kibble. I have standards so I feed wings, backs and necks to puppies and move to drumsticks and thighs after adult teeth come in. I use pork chops as well. I did have one dog that broke a tooth but I am not sure it was a bone or something else. I don't give marrow bones out as they are too hard and that can break a tooth and I did before the broken tooth incident and have not had an incident since.


----------



## JasMom (7 mo ago)

I feed my dogs raw bones occasionally. I feed rabbit most often because I have a source for local and humanely raised. Sometimes I will feed a whole rabbit to one dog if it is very small one. I feed chicken wings (with the meat on) as well as chicken and turkey necks and backs. Before meat prices shot up, I would buy one of the large bags of chicken thighs and split them for our dogs. 

If you aren't comfortable feeding bones, I would suggest regular teeth brushing. I try to brush my dogs' teeth every day but certainly 4-5 days out of the week. I also feed a dental chew once a day to each dog. I chose dental chews from the Veterinary Oral Health Council list.


----------

